# From a top barn to a basic barn



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

We are moving Murray to another barn.

With the current view of jobs in my area, it seems like the right thing to do. My current barn, is lovely and well designed. With an indoor area, outdoor jumping ring, round ring, couple small paddocks and 4 large fields. Also a well maintained barn, aside from the current view on management. I am not getting correct information and no communication at all currently.

My new location barn is just down the road, so no trailering involoved really. It is $120 a month, all you can eat hay. If grain wanted, then the owner will supply it. Large riding trails in open areas, great people boarding (I actually know a few there!). With my current money source, this sounds like a great place for Murray to be at. I will post pictures of this new barn soon.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

oh wow sounds lovely!
Its always a bonus if you know nice people at a stables


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

at 120 a month feed included something sounds off. You can't feed decent hay all you can eat and grain if needed and only charge 120.00


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

churmbeque,

I read that as owner of the horse must supply the grain if they want grain fed. 

I don't know how prices run in Ontario, but in my area, pasture board with access to stalls or run ins plus free choice hay runs $100 - $150. Sounds like a reasonable deal.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ especially if the barn does there own hay [as opposed to buying it from somewhere]


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

My stable grows its own hay, and its great quality. I only pay R1000 a month, and that covers all the costs for all 6 horses. And since my jumping instructer is a farrier, and my horses are all used in the riding school, he does their hooves for free. Now i dont know about everyone else, but i think thats a good deal 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes , my barn includes the hay as well , they grow their own, also supply oats anything extra supplied by the horse owner. It is 125.00/month but we do a lot of work around the barn , feed horses , help with haying, repairs, clean our own stalls etc...to keep it low.


----------



## Triple Z (Apr 15, 2010)

WOW, Don't ever move to New Jersey, the rate are outrageous! Thank goodness I have 13 acres, nothing fancy but it's ours. For the lovely cost of a mortgage.


----------

